# It's official - I am the best!



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Sorry guys and gals, but when it comes to "dribers", it appears you can all just line up behind me.










Thanks Mom!


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, that's nice Timothy, here's a cookie. LOL


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

If a sentence includes habe, it means the opposite


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> If a sentence includes habe, it means the opposite


So not true. Mom said so!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Sorry guys and gals, but when it comes to "dribers", it appears you can all just line up behind me.
> 
> View attachment 314299
> 
> ...


Inbox me your secrets! I haven't had a comment in more than a year :frown:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> So not true. Mom said so!


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

the trick is adding comments to any and all phones left in your car by pax.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Sorry guys and gals, but when it comes to "dribers", it appears you can all just line up behind me.
> 
> View attachment 314299
> 
> ...


And the new Heavyweight Brown-Noser?Champion of the world is....BigRed!?
On behalf of the entire UP community, a heartfelt, congratulations?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> And the new Heavyweight Brown-Noser?Champion of the world is....BigRed!?
> On behalf of the entire UP community, a heartfelt, congratulations?


It's hard being the best.

But I am what I am.

As far as dribers go, you'll just get behind ole Red and enjoy the view!



DirtyRead said:


> the trick is adding comments to any and all phones left in your car by pax.


No comment.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> It's hard being the best.
> 
> But I am what I am.
> 
> ...


"Driber" aside, first and foremost, you are a valued Partner. Yes, you are!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Texan said:


> Well, that's nice Timothy, here's a cookie. LOL


Dont give him THAT one !


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Mr Timothy - you will soon get a raise from Uber for that. They really appreciate your hard work.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

janewalch said:


> Mr Timothy - you will soon get a raise from Uber for that. They really appreciate your hard work.


The love of an adoring public is all that's important to me.

And beer, lots and lots of beer


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> And beer, lots and lots of beer


Careful with the beer. It can make you grow even bigger!

You will have to change your name to HugeRedDriver.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Taksomotor said:


> Careful with the beer. It can make you grow even bigger!
> 
> You will have to change your name to HugeRedDriver.


Sage advice my friend. But we are talking about beer.

Sooooooooo


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

DirtyRead said:


> the trick is adding comments to any and all phones left in your car by pax.


wow did I have it wrong ... I was always adding tips..thanks for the heads up :laugh:


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Sorry I didn’t have cash or I would habe given you a dime. Habe a nice day.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> Sorry I didn't have cash or I would habe given you a dime. Habe a nice day.


Thank yube


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Sorry guys and gals, but when it comes to "dribers", it appears you can all just line up behind me.
> 
> View attachment 314299
> 
> ...


----------

